# réparer un imac dv se 400 mhz



## buguy (10 Août 2005)

Bonjour. Après des heures et des heures de bricolage, démontage, recherche et de la patience (!!!) j'ai enfin pu réparer mon imac. Si ça peut être utile à d'autres, tant mieux. 
D'abord, les faits : installation de os X alors que le bébé ronrtonnait parfaitement sous os9. Jamais su qu'il fallait d'abord installer 9.1 pour mettre à jour le firmware et donc... crac boum hue : couleurs qui ch..., bavent, écran noir, la mort, plus de démarrage, extinction, la cata. Allo, SOS, forums & co : la carte-mère, l'écran, la carte vidéo bref à écouter les "espécialistes" de tout poil : sors tes billets, et puis en fait t'es un peu trop C.. puisque t'as pas fait de mise à  jour du firmware. Je me dis quand même qu'il doit y avoir une réponse différente.Alors voilà :
1-d'abord il faut absolument que l'engin redémarre. Inutile de faire comme moi, commander des pièces aux States et tester, changer au bout du compte, tout est comme avant.
Pour qu'il revive : débrancher l'imac et attendre un moment. Appuyer 2 ou 3 fois sur le bouton d'alim, à vide donc.
-Oter les barrettes mémoire, en remettre plus tard une seule si vous en aviez deux comme moi.
-enlever la pile, appuyer une fois sur le bouton de réinitialisation de la Carte-mère
-remettre la pile, réappuyer sur le bouton une fois brièvement. Attention ne faites pas ça quand l'ordi est sous tension, ç'est fragile
-remettre une barrette, refermer
-redémarrer et là : boot, démarrage mais écran noir.Attendre un peu. Appuyer sur le boutton d'allumage, mise en veille. Appuyer sur la barre espace et miracle, l'écran revient. Afficher en 117 mhz (barre de réglages) puis revenir en 95 mhz. Virer l'écran mac os X en choisissant un écran de fond os 9. Introduire le CD os 9 et redémarrer dessus (touche C)le réinstaller après avoir viré tout os X.  Zapper la PRAM au redémarrage  Chercher os 9.1, l'installer en partitionnant le disque. Faire l'installation firmware 4.1.9 sans être pressé. Installer alors os X à la place d'os 9. Sélectionner os 9.1 comme disque de démarrage. C'était OK pour moi, alors peut-être aussi pour vous.
Rien ne se perd, rien ne se crée tout se transforme.Ciao BUGUY


----------

